# Specialized Rockhopper Headset size



## cowboyeti (Nov 28, 2005)

Hola!

New to the forum. I had a question regarding steerer tube size of an older Specialized Rockhopper. Do all Specialized have the same steerere tube size? 1 1/8? I'm not sure the year of the bike. Here is a pic. I don't have the bike. So was just wondering if all Specialized bikes have the same tube size.

Thanks!

Yeti


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The bike in the pic almost certainly uses a 1" headset. The size depends on the year, and that is an older one - pre 1990.


----------



## cowboyeti (Nov 28, 2005)

bushpig said:


> The bike in the pic almost certainly uses a 1" headset. The size depends on the year, and that is an older one - pre 1990.


Thanks bush!

One of the other posters looked up the specs and thought it might be a 87 Rockhopper. He also told me it was more then likely a 1" steerer tube.

Site for others looking for vintage Specialized specs:

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/specialized_specs.htm

I saw a couple of good deals on ebay for 1 1/8 stems. I was just hoping to hop on a deal before they end! I'll get the bike tomorrow!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I should have known that it is an '87 because I have an '87 Rockhopper in navy. Mine has the optional 24" wheels and I modded the frame to have front and rear rollercams. The thing is a tank tipping the scales at around 30 lbs.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

cowboyeti said:


> Thanks bush!
> 
> One of the other posters looked up the specs and thought it might be a 87 Rockhopper. He also told me it was more then likely a 1" steerer tube.
> 
> ...


Be careful, I hear that "other poster" is a lying bastard!


----------



## cowboyeti (Nov 28, 2005)

Bike arrived yesterday and the tube size was 1".

Thanks for all your help!

Yeti


----------

